# Did I do something wrong



## Genosmate (5/9/16)

Any help appreciated for a nooby to DIY.
Decided to make a coconut juice and found a recipe (not sure where).Mixed 30ml at 30/70 ;

3.15 grams 36mg 100% Vg
7.31 grams pg
23.33 grams vg
FA Coconut 1.25 grams
FA Coconut Extra 0.3 grams
FA Marshmallow 0.45 grams

Tastes like.......... well it doesn't take like I thought it would,rather put it that way.
Does this stuff need to steep for ages?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/16)

Genosmate said:


> Any help appreciated for a nooby to DIY.
> Decided to make a coconut juice and found a recipe (not sure where).Mixed 30ml at 30/70 ;
> 
> 3.15 grams 36mg 100% Vg
> ...



Is that a recipe for Gorge Juice?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## NewOobY (5/9/16)

mmmmm, sorry man I can't help here. Haven't tried those flavours. I am however pretty sure one of the other DIY-ers will come and help you out.
What type of flavour were you looking for? I know it is obvious you want something coconutty - but what I mean is do you want something like a candy type coconut or a more authentic type real coconut flavour, or even the coconut water you can buy from the shops. I know in general coconut is a super strong flavour and you may be using it at a very high concentration especially as a single flavour profile.

Have you tried the Tigers blood recipe from ELR? I know that is not a coconut only recipe, but it reads amazing. I think I read on here that someone made it and i think they recommended it.

Just remembered I recently tried FLV Macaroon and that is a really nice coconut cookie type flavour - you may like it. Google the word macaroon and you will see the type of cookie i'm referring to its not a macaron (french dessert cookie type thingy).


----------



## Genosmate (5/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> mmmmm, sorry man I can't help here. Haven't tried those flavours. I am however pretty sure one of the other DIY-ers will come and help you out.
> What type of flavour were you looking for? I know it is obvious you want something coconutty - but what I mean is do you want something like a candy type coconut or a more authentic type real coconut flavour, or even the coconut water you can buy from the shops. I know in general coconut is a super strong flavour and you may be using it at a very high concentration especially as a single flavour profile.
> 
> Have you tried the Tigers blood recipe from ELR? I know that is not a coconut only recipe, but it reads amazing. I think I read on here that someone made it and i think they recommended it.


Looking for the authentic type Coconut flavour,where can I find the Tiger Blood recipe please?


----------



## Genosmate (5/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Is that a recipe for Gorge Juice?


Definitely not,I have 2 routes to go down.

1. Gooi menthol in it. Potentially a 

2.Send it to a mate of mine in Durban.Definitely a

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SAVaper (5/9/16)

Have not tried any coconuts yet.
Made a gummy about 2 months ago and it was really bad. Put it back in the cupboard and forgot about it.
Tasted it again this weekend and I was so surprised.
Could not believe it changed so much after about 8 weeks steep. I mean 8 weeks......
Maybe just give it some time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (5/9/16)

Afaik FA (Flavour Art) do not make a Coconut Extra. Are you not using TFA?


----------



## NewOobY (5/9/16)

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/287320/FA Tiger's blood  is the tigers blood recipe...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (5/9/16)

RichJB said:


> Afaik FA (Flavour Art) do not make a Coconut Extra. Are you not using TFA?


Does this help?


----------



## PsiSan (5/9/16)

As @RichJB said. But coconuts tend to be very strong and overpowering. It will also need decent steep time to mellow down. Made snake oil when I just started DIY and it took weeks to be vape-able. What helped was a warm bath (if you have not added nicotine yet) and leaving the cap off for a day or two.


----------



## NewOobY (5/9/16)

Genosmate said:


> Does this help?
> View attachment 66271


lolz bro that is TFA, my wife made the same mistake this weekend that is why it is funny - the flavour apprentice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (5/9/16)

Someone really needs to ask Valley to add a 'T' to their label. It is causing confusion on multiple DIY threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (5/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> lolz bro that is TFA - the flavour apprentice.


Said i was a noob! I just saw FA on the label and can't even read that small stuff underneath

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (5/9/16)

flavour art looks something like this:


Maybe not exactly like that, but that is the flavour art logo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (5/9/16)

RichJB said:


> Someone really needs to ask Valley to add a 'T' to their label. It is causing confusion on multiple DIY threads.


thing is upto very recently, the logo on the flavour apprentice website was the Fa as it is on the bottle that @Genosmate posted. I see now that it is TFA on there site.


----------



## Andre (5/9/16)

Yeah, that is TFA Coconut. Not very good unless at very small quantities and minor ingredient in a recipe. Imo FA (FlavourArt) Coconut is far better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (5/9/16)

Genosmate said:


> Said i was a noob! I just saw FA on the label and can't even read that small stuff underneath



Made the same mistake several times.


----------



## hands (5/9/16)

Like Andre said FlavourArt is a lovely coconut, Tfa coconut extra can be a bit chemical tasting. I would skip the coconut extra and go with flavourart fresh cream at 0.5-1% of the mix and give it a good steep.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/9/16)

FA Coconut and TFA Coconut are both great, TFA Coconut Extra should never be used by any human ever!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------

